# Violin Concertos and Sonatas



## Jwags818 (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm a big fan of romantic period violin music. I have most of the standards:

Beethoven op61
Mozart VCs
Brahms
Mendelsohn
Bruch
Wieniawski
Saint Saens
Dvorak

I would like to know of some lesser known works that showcase this most excellent period in music. Also violin sonatas are a big favorite of mine as well.
I would also like an email buddy to discuss classical music as I have no friends save my violin teacher that listens to classical music. So if you wanna talk classical drop me a line.
I'm a 41 year old engineer living in Oregon and I listen to my prized possession (my self built tube headphone amp) every day at work and would love to hear about new music to try out. New to me I mean as I am not a great fan of contemporary composers. At least the ones I have heard. I am always open to try new things.

Jeff

[email protected]


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

Of course Tchaikovsky's violin concerto is also very famous, and Paginini's violin concerto #1 and #2. As far as modern music, you might want to check out Glass's violin concerto, because it has a Romantic feel.


----------



## BassFromOboe (Oct 1, 2006)

Sibelius
Elgar
Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
Barber
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Bach - Concerto for Two Violins and Strings in D minor

The Sibelius concerto is widely regarded as one of the great violin works, and is certainly one you should try. Some find the Elgar tough going at first, but it is worth perserening with it. The Lark Ascending is not a concerto, but it is a great violin/orchestral piece. The Barber concerto is a bit more modern and has a very beautiful slow movement. The others two are "olde wolde" but do not let that put you off.


----------



## Jwags818 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks..
Actually the four seasons and the Sibelius are among my favorites. I just forgot to mention them. And the tchaikovsky, Barber and Elgar are also in my collection.
I will check out the Glass VC as I have not heard it before.
Any other violin pieces I may have not run across yet?

thanks

Jeff


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

JWAGS

You mention Violin sonatas.

IMO the best 3 are:


Beethoven: Sonata for Violin & Piano: 9 and 5
Franck Sonata for Violin & Piano in A Maj
.......

Don't overlook Cello & Piano Sonatas. My 3 favourites:


Beethoven: Sonata for Cello & Piano No 3
Schubert: Sonata for Arpeggioni in A Min (usually played on a cello)
Schumann: Adagio & Allegro for Cello & Piano Op 70

There are many more, but I don't want to over-face you. Also I have concentrated on Romantic/post Classical, which is the era you mentioned.

Topaz


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

If you check out the Glass, I would get the Duetsche Grammaphone with Kremer violin. Extremely procise. Houston Symphony version is sloppy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

I must agree with * BassFromOboe* The Elgar is well worth getting to know, there is quite a long orchestral intro before the Violin enters which can be off putting the first couple of times that you hear it, but perseverance will pay off.
Another Concerto that I heard live about 12 months ago was Khachaturian's
I had heard it on the Radio a few times but never really listened to it, there is something about a live performance that enables me to accept music that I would otherwise dismiss, it was performed by Maret Bisengaliev who gave a very vigorous interpretation.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Try the Glazunov and the Walton.
Also, the Penderecki is a very unusual violin concerto.


----------



## BassFromOboe (Oct 1, 2006)

You could try Prokofiev No.2, the two Bartok concertos if you are prepared to try something modern (but actually written over 50 years ago), or the Colleridge-Taylor, which is starting to get something of a fan-club. The two romances of Beethoven and the one of Dvorak are pieces you should try if you do not already have them as "fillers" with existing concertos in your collection.


----------

